# Steel City Table saw 35605



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

Any thoughts on the Steel City Table Saw in the link below?

http://lansing.craigslist.org/tls/4295405127.html

I currently have a Makita 2703 bench top table saw mounted in a Rousseau table saw stand. This system has served me well, and will not be let go. I will keep this for job site use.

However, I am starting to set up a permanent wood shop and want to get into more furniture building, specifically tables and chairs. I feel the Makita set up needs to be upgraded, but not sure how large of a table saw I want to look at. The shop has 220v available for the saw. I have eyed some new Grizzly's, Craftsman, but I am looking for the most saw for my dollar. I don't think I want a granite top unit, cast iron works for me.

Is the Steel City unit a good buy? Or should I stay away from it. It is about 2 1/2 hours from me, so it kind of hard to just go and look at it without somewhat of a commitment from me.

Thanks for your comment good and bad.

Jon
Northern Michigan


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I think its a good deal.....the saws a good saw, the fence is a solid performer, and i'm a huge fan of the granite top.


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

It has a granite top?

What about this Jet?

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/tls/4296831995.html

Is this better than the Steel City?

Jon


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

*found another one*

Found another Steel City. Same as the first?

http://porthuron.craigslist.org/tls/4287869463.html

What the differences between the Steel City units?

Jon


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Pretty sure the first Steel City is the CI model. Both it and the Jet are nice, as is the granite model. Not sure what the HP on the Jet is, though.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Any one of those saws are good saws


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

rbk123 said:


> Pretty sure the first Steel City is the CI model. Both it and the Jet are nice, as is the granite model. Not sure what the HP on the Jet is, though.


Ditto...the 35605 is cast iron, the other SC model is granite. All 3 are good saws, and decent deals....still doesn't hurt to offer a bit less. The fact that there are 3 good cabinet saws at decent prices actually works in your favor. My preferences in order are the Jet, 35605, granite top SC. 

AFAIK, the BORK aftermarket riving knife will fit the Steel City models, and might even fit the Jet.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have the Steel city saw like the one in the pic with the cast iron top. It is a very good saw, plenty of power, very nice fence. No complaints. I have the mobile base made for it also so I can move it around. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

*Thanks for the replies*

Is the Jet model still being made? I see one supposedly listed On Northern Tool, but Amazon says no stock. I haven't taken the time to look further.

Again thanks for the respoinses.

Jon
Northern Michigan


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Civilian said:


> Is the Jet model still being made? I see one supposedly listed On Northern Tool, but Amazon says no stock. I haven't taken the time to look further.
> 
> Again thanks for the respoinses.
> 
> ...


It's had some updates (such as a riving knife), but some version of it is still being made AFAIK....> $2k new now, which I don't believe represents great value in today's market, but a used one for $700-$800 does....


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

*Jet is sold*

Jet table saw was listed for less than a day on CL and it is sold. Good deal for the seller.

Jon
Northern Michigan.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Either of the steel city saws are great saws and I doubt they'll last much longer


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

*Steel City 35605 Sold*

Strike two. IC Steel City TS sold today also. Onto the granite top, or look for some others to appear.

Jon
Northern Michigan


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd hurry up and snap up the granite top saw.....I've yet to find a downside to it.....and the other people i've talked to like it as well.


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

*Strike Three*

Granite top Steel City was sold yesterday. He is upgrading to a Powermatic.

Time to start all over.

Thanks for all the replies and comments.

Jon
Northern Michigan


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/tls/4291909875.html


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

ryan50hrl said:


> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/tls/4291909875.html


Also known as the "Bridge tank" by owners.....impressively built saw, nice fence, good price....right tilt. Be sure it's single phase.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

5HP motor; runs on 220 or 440.

Yowza.


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

*But....*



rbk123 said:


> 5HP motor; runs on 220 or 440.
> 
> Yowza.



Just called the seller and it is a 3 phase motor. I don't want to set up a phase converter or change the motor to a single phase motor.

I'll keep looking.

Thanks,

Jon
Northern Michigan


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Possible Powermatic option? 

http://nmi.craigslist.org/tls/4267807139.html


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't know how far your willing to drive.....or for that matter where you live.....but here's another....

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/tls/4288491757.html


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> I don't know how far your willing to drive.....or for that matter where you live..Northern Michigan...but here's another....
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/tls/4288491757.html


Not sure where Elmwood Park is in Chicago area, but generally Chicago would be at least 6 to 7 hours from me. The Lake City Powermatic could be a possibility though. I skipped over it because of no pictures, but will try to contact him tomorrow.

Thanks,

Jon
Northern Michigan


----------



## Flaggfreak (Aug 9, 2011)

I have the craftsman table saw with the granite top it's either 110 or 220. It's the same saw as the Steel City I've had it for 2 years with out a problem.


----------



## router worker (Jan 30, 2014)

I have the craftsman granite top made by steel city. Very good saw. Heavy fence, good easy to use safety features. I built a mobile base to fit cabinet, but extended the legs from to back and side to side about 12", added heavy casters. Easy to move and very stable


----------

